# Free: The Ultimate Kindle Fire HD Guidebook



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Didn't take long. Free guide to the new Fire HD.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aaargh.  Missed it....not free today, except to Prime members...

However, it is lendable.  Anyone willing to lend it to me so I can entertain myself while waiting for my KF4G?  I can't keep it more than 2 weeks...



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

From the write up and reviews, I'm feeling like it's probably pretty basic.  One person said that learning how to turn off ads made it worth it. . .well, you can learn that here for free.  If anyone really wants to pay for that info, just send me an Amazon gift card and I'll be happy to share. 

Seriously. . . it's something I would possibly consider as a prime borrow -- but only if there was absolutely nothing else available in a month.  I'm not seeing anything in the ToC (all you can see in the 'look inside') that isn't covered in the interactive help and feedback on the Fire. 

Which is also available free via Kindle Support on Amazon. 

True, it's a 'book'.   I have suggested via said 'help and feedback' that Amazon should produce a PDF version of it for those who like to have such a thing available separately from the device.  And for those who like to read such things before their new toy arrives. 

Probably worth watching for whether it goes free again.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

It's a basic book about the Fire HD features and how to use them. The "Ultimate" guidebook? No way! But if you're new to Fire it has some good information. It's probably the book Amazon should have included with the Fire. Personally, I'd like to see a really in-depth guidebook.


----------



## eBooksHabit (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree, pretty basic... and those reviews... all one liners.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

I got it for free and read it in 20 minutes. There is nothing that is not available on the Amazon HD support pages.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I was pretty sure I didn't want to pay $4.95 for it....but I thought it would be fun to read while I wait!  And I've been offered a loan.....yay!

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, I was pretty sure I didn't want to pay $4.95 for it....but I thought it would be fun to read while I wait! And I've been offered a loan.....yay!


It's $0.99 now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> It's $0.99 now.


I wouldn't even pay that much . . . I am skeptical that there is any information in it that can't be found on Amazon at Kindle Support.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> It's $0.99 now.


I'm reading my loan of it...I'll save the $0.99. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You'll have to let us know if you didn't learn anything you didn't already figure out from playing with mine for a half hour.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I learned how to take screenshots, a nice new feature. That was probably in the Amazon guide, but if it was, I overlooked it.

I thought I got my money's worth for 99¢.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> I learned how to take screenshots, a nice new feature. That was probably in the Amazon guide, but if it was, I overlooked it.
> 
> I thought I got my money's worth for 99¢.


You can thank Google and Ice Cream Sandwich (Android 4.0) for the screenshot capability, not Amazon. It's been a feature for some time on related phones and tablets.


----------



## eBooksHabit (Mar 5, 2012)

Showing $4.97 for me... refreshed my browser too...


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

The amazon guide you mention ...  where can I get it? Was it supposed to be on my Fire when it arrived?


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I was actualy looking for a good guide for my parents, they are a bit rusty with technology!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> The amazon guide you mention ... where can I get it? Was it supposed to be on my Fire when it arrived?


There's a help and feedback link on the HD. It's in my favorites (tap the star) I think it lives there. . .don't recall putting it there myself. But if you don't see it that way, swipe down to get the menu along the top and tap more. The top option there is 'help & feedback'.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh, you mean that big blue question mark icon staring me right in the face?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah.  That would be it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I picked this up after I posted the link and zipped through it (on my iPad  )- and yep, it's pretty basic info.  I don't think it even addresses how to load apps from "unknown" sources.  So don't feel bad if you missed it.  I kind of suspected it would be that way since it came out so quickly after the release of he HD, but didn't want to make a judgement before going through it.


----------

